# Where do LFS get their fish?



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Say if I were interested in getting 100 tetras, is there a way for me to get them at wholesale prices?


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 interested - perhaps a group buy on cardinals or neons


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Usually, a wholesaler won't sell directly to you. They have to protect the relationship they have with their customers. There may be exceptions to this, but generally, this would be the case.
This does not preclude you from buying directly from some transhipper, perhaps out of the country, but then you have a shipping cost.
Having said all that, it is more than possible to buy in bulk from a retailer, who may offer a significant volume discount, especially on a special order they may not otherwise get.


----------



## IMCL85 (Sep 4, 2007)

maybe u can try john at pj scarborough town centre, he sell both cardinal tetra/rummy nose $5/4 ratio or $5/5 if on special. lowest price in toronto I believe, he might give u discount upon purchesing in large quantity. just give him a call, very nice guy.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

The best thing to do is talk to the manager of the LFS that you frequent and ask him for a price on 100 fish then negotiate with him. Check with Finatics I think he would be your best bet.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Big Als usually has deals on select amounts of fish. I'm certain that if you asked about purchasing 100 they would give you a pretty decent price. Alternatively you could try to contact a wholesaler and see what if anything they would do for you.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Wholesalers have a minimum order requirement in almost all instances, which makes this kind of thing a bit more problematic. 

In most cases, the minimum order will be at least 300 fish, or more. So if you only want 100, and they have to buy 300 to get them, they'll want some assurance they'll be able to sell the remaining 200 fish in a reasonable time frame.

It's just something to be aware of.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> Wholesalers have a minimum order requirement in almost all instances, which makes this kind of thing a bit more problematic.
> 
> In most cases, the minimum order will be at least 300 fish, or more. So if you only want 100, and they have to buy 300 to get them, they'll want some assurance they'll be able to sell the remaining 200 fish in a reasonable time frame.
> 
> It's just something to be aware of.


Sounds like we would need a group buy to make it work


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

It's not a number of fish that's usually the min it's an amount of $ most the time $1000+

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Let's goto a LFS and have a group buy!!!!!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Whichever minimum it is.. I've been told by several stores it's 300 fish, but perhaps it depends on what's being ordered. Minimums of some sort are the norm for many things.

But if you want a species that's fairly common, the thing to do is go talk to a store's buyer and tell them what you want. It may not be too hard for them to add the number you want onto an order they will be placing sometime in the future.


----------

